# G4 is back?



## djpannda (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello Guys,
 Did you know? G4 is back?
I remember the Early 2000s, This was the Channel! I, for one, support this remake.
 They announced their comeback in Nov. and are still in "beta" but stated to live stream a "attack of the show" like content and Its actually pretty funny. Theres a lot of new X-play reviews and who the fuck can not say Sessler is not fun to listen to. Plus they got the C*ompletionist!*
Granted the budget is not existing but still really entertaining. 



https://www.youtube.com/c/G4TV/videos


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2021)

They better bring back Code Monkeys


----------



## godreborn (Jul 25, 2021)

brings back memories of how shitty the launch lineup of the ps3 was, and that thing was what $599 U.S. dollars?  the reviews were hilarious.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 25, 2021)

They destroyed techtv and all the shows that were on it, then became a spiketv knockoff soon after.
It should stay dead.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 26, 2021)

Joe88 said:


> They destroyed techtv and all the shows that were on it, then became a spiketv knockoff soon after.
> It should stay dead.


Oh man, screensavers was the show that changed my life.. I built my first pc because of that show!!! But to be fair Attack of the Show was pure adolescence in a bottle fun


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 26, 2021)

Woke G4 is back you mean


----------



## Jayro (Jul 26, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Oh man, screensavers was the show that changed my life.. I built my first pc because of that show!!! But to be fair Attack of the Show was pure adolescence in a bottle fun


My fave episode of Attack of the Show was when Kevin Rose ran around the office, "hitting" people with a keyboard saying "YOU'VE BEEN HOME-ROWED!"

And fun fact: I went to highschool with Sara Underwood. Very sweet girl.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 26, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Woke G4 is back you mean


Shoo Troll.. go back to your cave. The humans are talking



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> And fun fact: I went to highschool with Sara Underwood. Very sweet girl.


Lol you outed you age.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 26, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Shoo Troll.. go back to your cave. The humans are talking
> View attachment 271268
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I've always been honest about my age, I'm 38, and graduated in 2001.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 26, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I've always been honest about my age, I'm 38, and graduated in 2001.


Thanx now you making me feel old. Lol


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 26, 2021)

i heard about this a little ways back possibly being a thing, still would rather TechTV than this, but maybe they can do it correctly this time and not turn it into 24 hours of cops and cheaters.EDit: other note... Adam Sessler hasen't aged well.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 26, 2021)

wolffangalchemist said:


> i heard about this a little ways back possibly being a thing, still would rather TechTV than this, but maybe they can do it correctly this time and not turn it into 24 hours of cops and cheaters.EDit: other note... Adam Sessler hasen't aged well.


Lol the grumpier Sessler is the more entertaining he is. 
Since they trying to be a “streaming channel” it’s all original content.. streams are pretty fun.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jul 26, 2021)

I hope they are back, but wont ever be the same G4 back then tho. I remember they actually showed live Halo 2 and SOCOM tourneys thats what really glued me into the channel. But yeah the old Attack of the Show/X-Play were really great b/c of the console war era oh and E3 was actually.... E3. Honestly now that I think about it ever since G4 kept airing Ninja Warrior and classic 80's TV shows along with cops/cheaters I knew their ratings were falling.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jul 26, 2021)

djpannda said:


> Lol the grumpier Sessler is the more entertaining he is.
> Since they trying to be a “streaming channel” it’s all original content.. streams are pretty fun.


I just finished watching some of the content, and i absolutely agree the man has not lost his touch, if anything he is back and better than ever. I don't know about the rest of the g4 host so far but if there is one thing i have missed it is X-play and it just would not be the same if it wasn't for the sess.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 26, 2021)

Valwinz said:


> Woke G4 is back you mean


Wait, are some of them woke now? God I hope not, I used to love G4.


----------

